# Where do I find pedal car info.



## kirk thomas (Oct 16, 2021)

I found this pedal car and have been looking all day to ID it before I sell it. Who is the pedal car expert?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 16, 2021)

@Freqman1


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 16, 2021)

There are three volumes of books about pedal cars if you ever embrace that aspect of the hobby.  My ancestor invented the first wood box kids pedal wagon that could be steered and the vacuums cleaner.  he gave one to his cousin, Mrs. Hover.  I found a jet at a garage sale 











 and restored it.  They can be beautiful.  Kids could pretend to drop atom bombs on people -- the good old days.


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 16, 2021)

Looks like it's in great shape  and looks a lot like 1 I have, and mine is a Steel craft made in 1926 there's a fake book group that deal with everything Pedal car will see what the group is and get you a link


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 16, 2021)

Try Pedal Car and Parts on Fake Book


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 16, 2021)

kirk thomas said:


> I found this pedal car and have been looking all day to ID it before I sell it. Who is the pedal car expert?View attachment 1496659



No expert but I do have some evolution of the pedal car books I'll look through, how about more pictures, sides, rear and dashboard.  Curious if it had running boards.  Nice looking, LMK if you let it go.

-Mike


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 16, 2021)

Here is some more pictures. No running boards. The dash says Weston, not sure if that is the maker. I could not find anything on that name.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m certainly no expert on these but I’ll take a look through my references-no substitute for a good library! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2021)

After a quick glance through the cats I tend to agree with the above post about possibly Steelcraft (Murray). I think it may have had the wheels changed out and missing running boards and windshield. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Oct 16, 2021)

there are "groups" on Facebook specifically about pedal cars. 
one is about early originals like yours ....... they will probably offer a lot of information


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 16, 2021)

Heres a side shot of mine notice the holes on the side there for a Horn mine is a Fire Chief model ,  there are no holes to mount windshield. Your car is in Super Shape


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 17, 2021)

That does look a lot like mine but there is no holes in the fenders for running boards. On the dashboard it reads Weston in between the ampres and speedo. Could that be the make?
Is the top of the hood smooth on yours?


----------



## Rusthound (Oct 17, 2021)

Pretty sure it's a late 20's Steelcraft.  They made them in a few different versions.  I see the under carriage is missing. I will see if I can post a picture of mine. It was beat up but had original paint and you could read the Steelcraft decal on the seat back


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 19, 2021)

This is a Steelcraft as it has the same dash as the Mack dump truck listed today from the 20's


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2021)

Lots of good comments here, but as long as we're naming resident experts, I believe @ridingtoy deserves major mention.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Boris said:


> Lots of good comments here, but as long as we're naming resident experts, I believe @ridingtoy deserves major mention.



Thanks for the vote of confidence in my expertise but my pedal toy knowledge is very limited when it comes to pedal cars. I have some of the pedal car collector books that Shawn pictured and that's about it. Years ago I thought about going into pedal car collecting, however when I saw the cost of models having some age on them I had to reconsider the idea. At the time, tricycles were a lot cheaper and would fit in my collecting budget better. That certainly has changed in recent years...older trikes I could buy for $50 or less back then are now many times selling for $100s. Too much for this old collector's retirement income.

Dave


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your help and comments. I am going to pass this on to a new owner today so. 
Thanks again, Kirk


----------



## Neal Andres (Oct 30, 2021)

Allow me to add that based on the wheels and the missing pedal mechanism, it's very likely that this car spent a portion of its life as a carnival ride.


----------



## Bill Campbell (Nov 1, 2021)

kirk thomas said:


> That does look a lot like mine but there is no holes in the fenders for running boards. On the dashboard it reads Weston in between the ampres and speedo. Could that be the make?
> Is the top of the hood smooth on yours?



Weston was a company that made amp gauges in the teens and twenties


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 22, 2022)

*UPDATE!*  Identified as a 1929 Steelcraft "Hudson".  Here it is with the red paint removed and a new set of rims, looks like I found the running gear but now looking for a wind shield frame and hubcaps both with patina to match the look... no restoration she's staying the way it is.

-mike


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2022)

Bill Campbell said:


> Try Pedal Car and Parts on Fake Book



face book


----------

